# Maximum number of c-sections allowed?



## JennyOwens

Hi ladies

I had my first baby via c-section and am planning another for my second. However a friend just told me that she thinks doctors will only let you have 3 sections. I live in SW England - does anyone know if this is true? 

It doesn't make 100% sense to me because what if you had three and then got pg again - surely it would be more risky to force you to have a natural birth...??

Thanks
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

They recommend that you only have 3, but if you get pregnant again i'm pretty sure they will do a elective:)


----------



## LogansMama

Thats ridiculous. Of course the RECOMMENDATION may be 3 or something, but there is no actual limit! They are not going to suggest going for a VBAC after 3 c-sections if you get pregnant again! 

My mom had 4 c-sections btw. 

If you are planning on more than 3 kids, you may want to consider trying for a VBAC this time, just to try to avoid a c-section, but only your doc can tell you if its a safe option for you or not!


----------



## purpledahlia

Its only reccommended because with every time they cut open the scar theres a risk it doesnt heal properly or ruptures and the risk goes up each time for healing properly and stuff, I mean, theres people who have had cysts removed and apendix which is the same scar.. they cant say to them '' only have 2 kids '' Its just a recomendation but they cant stop you having 4 5 or 6 kids.. they just have to explain the risk clearly to you before. My mum had 3 sections..


----------



## tasha41

They recommend only 3 but if you get pregnant a 4th time they will give you a 4th elective c-section :) My aunt had 4. There are risks after each c-section and they just keep climbing higher after each one.. which is why 3 or less is preferable.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

My obgyn advised that 3 is the maximum x


----------



## Seity

My mom had 5 and all of those were back when they cut straight up and down through the stomach muscles, not the nice bikini cut they do these days. As long as you stay healthy, I can't see why there would be a limit.


----------



## JennTheMomma

The 3 recommendation is for many reasons. Its actually safer to have a VBAC then another c-section.


----------



## gills8752

I didn't realise that they reopened the old scar when doing a 2nd c section. I had an appendectomy and laproscopy but they wouldn't use the same scars I already had for the second op even though they were going to the same area. :shrug:


----------



## mrso

My doctor said that I could have up to 5 with very little worry.


----------



## sabriena

My mom had c-sections with all her children which was 6. :)


----------



## Mumof42009

Im having my 4th c-section next week and my consultant said with everyone your scar tissue gets harder to cut through, your more at risk of bleeding, bladder and other organs can get attached to scar tissue.


----------



## Early_Bump

OMG I SIMPLY HAD TO REPLY IVE READ THE WHOLE THREAD... im currently 21+1wks and this will be my 7th c-section....YES 7TH...

Ive had 5 lower segment and one classical up and down... not sure whcihc way this will b its all down to the consultant's opinion on the day x


----------



## ChloesMummy

I thought it was now reccomended 4 s-secs. My old scar was totally cut away. x


----------



## amazed

I will be having my 4th with this baby


----------



## milkmachine

my friends had 4


----------



## milkmachine

+ one surgery using the same scar


----------



## sambingham79

Hiya, I'm pregnant with my fourth, first was an emergency caesarian, second was done after trial of labour, same with the third, but I want to give a trial of labour again this time, I have never been told the maximum times, although after i had my third caesarian 5 years ago, they did ask if i wanted a hysterectomy at the same time, this was about 10 minutes asked before they performed the caesarian, so maybe they were trying to say something but in a discreet way. I am aware of the risks but still would like to trial labour this time.


----------



## polaris

I was talking to my mum the other day and she said that it used to be advised only 2 c-sections and they would offer hysterectomy after second. But luckily this has all changed now.


----------



## clairebear

^^ thank god its changed i dont want a hysterectomy with my second!


----------



## Lullaby2010

My mum had 4, my aunt had 4, and the lady over the road from me has had SIX!!! :)

All of them were electives.


----------



## Ginaerhol

i think that they recommend 3 max for all sorts of reasons i have had one vaginal birth and one section. When i had my section in January another woman in my ward was having her 3rd section and they have told her not to have any more children as she had lots of scar tissue inside which was sticking to things like her bowel etc when she was havin her section. I would try going for a VBAC so that if you wanted to have more children then a section wouldnt be quite as risky as if you had had more sections xxxx


----------



## quail

my friend had 5.xx


----------



## maybebaby3

my friend's mum has had 4.


----------



## 6lilpigs

A lady on another site i use had 11, including a twin pregnancy, for her 12 children.


----------

